# WHEN SHOULD BOX TURTLE EGGS HATCH?



## krb1093 (Jul 12, 2012)

The eggs are 39 days old. All five are fertile and all babies are moving like crazy. I've seen some posts where they've hatched at 44-46 days and others around 60-65. They have been incubated at 83-85 degrees from day one and 80% humidity. We are pretty sure they are Eastern box turtles. Just wanna make sure we are ready for them. Also any other ideas on how to care for them till their yolk sacs are gone would be great. Should I just use moist paper towel? should I keep them in with the other eggs or will they hurt them? Also from what I can see they only fill about half the egg or a little less


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 13, 2012)

My experience with eastern box babies: Mine hatched anywhere from 80-92 days. It might take them awhile to fully emerge. Don't help them out. They will get out on their own. Once they are out I move them onto wet paper towels and keep them warm. They will usually hide under the paper towel. It's really cute. Then after a couple of days I put them into their living quarters. They need to be kept moist. I even make part of their enclosure marshy. And I would notice that they loved it and wouldnt stay out of it! Keep an eye out for mold. When mold starts to grow I switch out the substrate. I heard coir coir doesnt mold so you maybe want to use that. After about 3 weeks or so I try to feed them. I feed them in a seperate tub so I can see who is eating and who isn't. You should soak them daily so I would usually soak and then feed. You get a routine down (soak and then feed) youde be amazed that they learn that after soaking they get to eat, its pretty funny. You need to feed them live. worms, mealworms etc. You can dip them in baby food (carrots, green beans etc) They should readily eat live after their yolk sac has gone down. Until the yolk sac goes down they won't eat (2-4 weeks) They will feed off the yolk sac. So dont get discouraged if they dont eat right away. So I leave them alone as much as possible the first couple of weeks. Make sure there is fresh water in their enclosure daily. Make sure they can get in and out of the water bowl easily. That should be good for now. Let me know if you have any questions.

You can find their food outside under rocks, wood etc. Worms, pillbugs anything little and squirmy But make sure you are searching for bugs in and around an untreated lawn/yard. Any pesticides are NO GOOD. Good Luck to you!!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 13, 2012)

I incubated mine at 86 this time and they are hatching around 55 days. Once they completely come out of the egg, I move them to a container with a wet paper towel. I keep them in the incubator for about another week then move them to a small container with coco coir. I keep it tilted - so there is a wet end and a drier end (but never dry.) It sounds like Turtlelady has really good advice and I agree with everything she said. It is so much fun when they hatch! Good luck!


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cool, Thanks everyone!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 13, 2012)

It is going to be so cool for you. I cry every time I see my babies hatch lol. Its like christmas times 10


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, i'm sure I will be too!!!! Did u see the post of the baby moving in the egg?



turtlelady80 said:


> It is going to be so cool for you. I cry every time I see my babies hatch lol. Its like christmas times 10


 Hey turtlelady, check out my new post on one of the eggs moving. it's amazing


----------

